# Can you help me? Please choose the best 5 photos!



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

In polish website of dog whisperer is a photos competition. On the photos is a dog with a Millan's book. *The photo must be funny.* I took some photos. *If you can please choos the best, the funniest five photos  Thank you!*
Number 1









Number 2









Number 3









Number 4









Number 5









Number 6









Number 7









Number 8









Number 9









Number 10


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Lovely photos of a lovely dog! I like number 4 the best.


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful photos of a stunning dog. 

I also like number 4 and number 6 - can't decide which one is best


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

understandme said:


>


This is the most natural photo.

It's almost as if he's saying *'And what the hell do you expect me to do with this?'*:wink:


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

No 1
No 4
No 6
No 9
No 8

Lovely dog


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Gorgeous dog and brilliant photos.

I liked no.4 and no.7 best.

no.6 is also a good one.

Don't know if this is important for the competition, but on photo no.4 you cannot see the name of the book?

Best of Luck with Competition.


----------



## lily74 (Jan 13, 2012)

I like number 6


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

1, 4 and 6 are the best! lol


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

I like No 7 best


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

They're all fab photos of your gorgeous doggie,i like 2 & 7 the best though.


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you very match for your's opinions! 

Leaders of this photos now are: 4, 6, 7, 1, 8.

I'm gonna send photos on Sunday or Monday. 

The choosing is still actually


----------



## understandme (Apr 4, 2012)

I win this competition thank you!


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

That is great news. Which photo won?
Well done!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MarshaB (Apr 30, 2012)

are you sending this for cesar millans photo competitions.? i love cesar millan. Number 1 and 4 but number 8 is the best for me.. the thing that you were able to let your dog wear glasses and cap, it is very nice.


----------

